# Brisvegas somewhere Wed morning



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone having the day off tomorrow and wants company for a fish?

Morning is good for me. Otherwise will go to Hinze or some creek down the coast.

Does anyone even have any suggestions where to go (fishing that is) that I could try out. Some little back creek somewhere.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Wayne,

the upper coomera is a pretty spot and has good fishing, 
the road from nerang to canungra crosses it a few times, you could launch there, spectacular scenery in there mate


----------

